# Does the punishment fit the crime?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, Michael Vick is convicted of whatever his exact involvement was in dog fighting. Result of his actions = death of numerous dogs. Sentence of two years, I believe. 
Plaxico Burris exercises his constitutional right to bare arms, shoots himself and gets two years I believe???
So, Donte Stallworth kills a person as a result of drunk driving; not much different than what Ted Kennedy did. If I were to use the first two cases as a benchmark I think I would sentence him to at least 5x that or minimum of ten years. Yet, he gets 30 days...WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT??????????????????????
Maybe I am crazy, but this seems like a major injustice to me and a much much more serious crime than the first two combined. I see that he also had a civil settlement with the victim's family, but that should not in any way alleviate the criminal sentence IMHO. Then again, that worked for Michael Jackson and Kobe, right?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Vick's punishment was too steep, Plaxico's was just right and Dante should be in prison until he has lots of grey hair.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

...and I think Plaxico shouldn't go to prison at all. I mean he shot himself. Isn't taking a bullet almost punishment enough for being a dummy? I think a fair sentence would be for him to go around to firearms safety courses for some years to show the risks involved with guns and why it's important to always be safe with them, etc. 
I agree Stallworth should do some time. 
I also believe Vick deserved to go to prison. I'd throw away the key until he was too old for the NFL if I had my way. Of course, I'm a dog lover so his actions obviously upset me more than someone who doesn't like dogs.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

vick was running a huge gambling dog fighting ring that was involved in multiple states...that made it a big federal thing..vick also lied about his involvement and didn't come clean, and that pissed off the feds...also the unspeakable cruelty that went on at these dog fights is unimaginable..Plaxico exercised his constitutional right but didn't do it properly or legally!! he also lied about it and tried to get off the hook by sneaking out of the night club and so forth,, he's lucky he only shot himself and nobody else...So I think they both got what they deserved...

the stallworth thing blows my mind however....I have no idea what went on there..I guess he'll face a different kind of judgement later..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> ...and I think Plaxico shouldn't go to prison at all. I mean he shot himself. Isn't taking a bullet almost punishment enough for being a dummy? I think a fair sentence would be for him to go around to firearms safety courses for some years to show the risks involved with guns and why it's important to always be safe with them, etc.
> I agree Stallworth should do some time.
> I also believe Vick deserved to go to prison. I'd throw away the key until he was too old for the NFL if I had my way. Of course, I'm a dog lover so his actions obviously upset me more than someone who doesn't like dogs.


I agree with this.... especially the part about tossing the key to Vick's cell until he's too old to play. Or... just ban his ass. Hell, they're keeping Pete Rose out of the MLB HOF because he bet on a few games... nobody really hurt by that, yet Vick gets to come back and play football after visiting unimagineable misery and cruelty upon a bunch of animals who deserved no such treatment. Totally unfair and as disgusting as the whole thing was, with him trying to weasel his way out of it.... kick him out for life... it would punishment fitting the crime. The Dante Stallworth thing.... unbelievable. Do we really wonder why these creeps never change after we show we're unwilling to punish the famous?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with the punishment of the first two, but Stallworth, he should be in jail for a long long time. That to me is crap, that should be held the same as if someone killed someone with a gun. JMO though


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Vick spent more time in prison for abusing DOGS than most people who abuse CHILDREN do. I don't care how much of an animal/dog lover one is, when you put abusing animals even/higher with abusing children you have serious issues, and when a society does that it is in serious trouble.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

+1 Pro, very good point.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

vick also was running a gambling ring that crossed state lines and lying about it..that made it a big federal thing,, so it wasn't just for abusing animals..a lot more to it than just dog fighting.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> vick also was running a gambling ring that crossed state lines and lying about it..that made it a big federal thing,, so it wasn't just for abusing animals..a lot more to it than just dog fighting.


Still not as bad as abusing children! :?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well I agree but I don't see how that really has anything to do with the vick case??? pot growers get more time than child abusers,, I think child abusers should go away for life...there are tons of things that people go away for that is not as bad as child abuse or rape and so forth....Vick got harsh time for a multitude of reasons, not just dog abuse.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The title of the thread is "Does the punishment fit the crime", so I am saying I don't think so! I also think Stallworth should have spent at least a year in prison for killing someone, not merely get probation. Burress is a thug, his career is over, that should be enough punishment.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> The title of the thread is "Does the punishment fit the crime", so I am saying I don't think so! I also think Stallworth should have spent at least a year in prison for killing someone, not merely get probation. Burress is a thug, his career is over, that should be enough punishment.


BINGO!! You win the prize, a swift kick in the butt. J/K My thought was exactly that about valuing an animal's life, regardless of type, over a human's is wrong. Just like PETA and the Humane Society push for more and more crap. They had a bill where not strapping in a dog in a car was a stiffer punishment than not having a child in a seatbelt/seat. Secondly, Stallworth's sentence is way too light IMHO especially when comparing the death of a person directly as the result of someone breaking the law vs dog fighting, lying and gambling and even if he peed on the sidewalk, still not the same.


----------

